# A list of helpful information



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I Have seen many people asking whats wrong with the fish,but many do not know what information the rest of us need in order to help,so i thought i would give a quick list of things that can help speed the process up.


Species of fish
Tankmates(type and how many of EACH)
Tank Temperature
Type of filtration
Size of tank
Test results from a kit if possible(liquid tests are better than strips)including
PH 
NitrAte
NitrIte
Ammonia

Symptoms of fish
How many affected
how long they have been in this shape
Treatments already given,and for how long.

I know its alot to get but most likely you will be asked for it anyhow.

Also a picture can help tremendiously in identifying the problems.


----------



## kriscollections (Sep 10, 2010)

Issues brewing the possible future of aquarium lighting

Situation all commenced after PFO Lighting, among the top creators and providers of aquarium lighting, let go their workers.

do we need to worries?

read more..,


----------

